# Anybody thinking group buy Barons&Sierras?



## OKLAHOMAN (May 6, 2007)

In the next month? I know I could use 20-30 of each.I can't run a group buy in the next few months myself as I will be in and out of town,just curious if anybody else needed some.


----------



## AFTim (May 6, 2007)

Heads up...WoodCrafters has a 30% discount sale on Sierras right now


----------



## Pipes (May 6, 2007)

That is still a LOT more expensive than what a group buy price I think . ? I would be in if someone runs a group buy !


----------



## jedgerton (May 6, 2007)

I would be in as well.  I just tried a "Wallstreet II" from Woodcraft which I believe is the same as the Sierra (please confirm if anyone knows).

Also, I've never done a group buy but I would be willing to try with a few pointers from the more experienced folks on this board.

John


----------



## Woodlvr (May 6, 2007)

John,
    They are the same pen kits.  Woodcraft does not have the full line of platings that AS has.


Mike


----------



## Pipes (May 6, 2007)

I need the higher end kits and I know woodcraft does not have them . so I rally am in if this goes off !


----------



## Pipes (May 6, 2007)

Maybe we could add in the NEW bigger Sierra ?? [?]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 6, 2007)

Sure,why not.





> _Originally posted by Pipes_
> <br />Maybe we could add in the NEW bigger Sierra ?? [?]


----------



## ElMostro (May 7, 2007)

I am in for some of the "Sierra Vista" kits (new bigger sierras).


----------



## jdmyers4 (May 7, 2007)

I'd be interested in a group buy.

John


----------



## Grizzlyss (May 7, 2007)

I would be interested as well as I need quite a few kits to keep going, can I get shipping to Canada, or to a US addy? I can do either now, thank to my boss having a company in the US as well.

Sheldon


----------



## GoodTurns (May 7, 2007)

i'm in for 20 kits in a group buy. (10 of each)


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 7, 2007)

John, Looks like we will have enough to make this happen,I sent you an E-Mail to see if your still intrested in heading this up. 





> _Originally posted by jedgerton_
> <br />I would be in as well.  I just tried a "Wallstreet II" from Woodcraft which I believe is the same as the Sierra (please confirm if anyone knows).
> 
> Also, I've never done a group buy but I would be willing to try with a few pointers from the more experienced folks on this board.
> ...


----------



## richstick1 (May 7, 2007)

I would probably be in for a group buy as well - not for a huge quantity, but 5-10 total.  I have not made a Baron or Sierra before - would you be able to include bushings as well?


----------



## sptfr43 (May 7, 2007)

I too would be interested in this


----------



## DCBluesman (May 7, 2007)

I don't want to talk anyone out of trying group buys, but the excellent discount pricing available from Arizona Silhouette really makes savings on bulk buys negligible.  For example, the difference in unit pricing for Barons between an order of 11 kits and an order of 101 kits is less than $1 each.  By the time you figure in secondary shipping, PayPal fees, etc.,  the savings is typically only a few cents per pen.  Again, I'm not trying to talk folks out of this, but I don't find it worth the effort.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 7, 2007)

Lou,
I agree to a certian extent, the savings is only $.80 to $1.00 from 10 to 100 per pen.But when some members need only under 10 pens the savings is 2-3 dollars per pen and if you need 40-50 pens the savings is $40 to$50 and it gives the members the oppertunity to mix kits to recive the 100 pen discount,besides its fun!-





> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />I don't want to talk anyone out of trying group buys, but the excellent discount pricing available from Arizona Silhouette really makes savings on bulk buys negligible.  For example, the difference in unit pricing for Barons between an order of 11 kits and an order of 101 kits is less than $1 each.  By the time you figure in secondary shipping, PayPal fees, etc.,  the savings is typically only a few cents per pen.  Again, I'm not trying to talk folks out of this, but I don't find it worth the effort.


----------



## Texatdurango (May 7, 2007)

I'm new to the forum and haven't read everything so please bare with me.

If the quote below was in response to the post where Wall Street pens (Sierras) were mentioned at Woodcraft for a 30% savings, then I have a question.

What sort of discounts are usually realized in these group buys?  From the few group buy threads I have browsed, I didn't see any spectacular savings once pay pal fees, postage, etc were added in.

I would guess that 30% off is an excellent price.  I just ordered some kits from a supplier and got their 100+ kit pricing which was 25% off and I thought that was good.

George



> _Originally posted by Pipes_
> <br />That is still a LOT more expensive than what a group buy price I think . ? I would be in if someone runs a group buy !


----------



## cozee (May 8, 2007)

Bigger Sierra? Sounds like a reworked Patriot. Where can I see one of these new versions?? I'm in on the buy for about 15-20 kits.

PayPal fees are really minimal if one breaks them down to a per pen cost, especially when larger amounts of kits are purchased. Shipping fees are usually the same or at times, lower in a group buy. I have only found two cons to a group buy. First is the wait if the kits are needed post haste. Second, the buys are usually when I don't have the available funds or they are held right after I've ordered on my own!!


----------



## ctwxlvr (May 8, 2007)

I have to agree with Greg, most group buys are staged at the wrong time for me, either broke or just ordered a bunch of that style.


----------



## heineda (May 8, 2007)

Hello,

Count me in as well.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## rovercat (May 8, 2007)

I need to get back to this so I would take 5 of each.
Thanks


----------



## jedgerton (May 9, 2007)

I decided to bite the bullet and give this group buy thing a try.  See my post in this forum with the details of the group buy.  Note that the deadline is May 21st so get those orders in!

John


----------

